# A Poem..........



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

Guys, i just have to share this with you, this was written by a 13yr old after seeing 3 pictures of my car. I kid you not this young talent took 10 minutes to come up with this, unbelievable!!!

The engine starts, the tyres screech
The rims are tightened, bumpers bleached
Vinyls imported, neons pulsing
No way this car looks repulsing!
This beast is ready to ride again
The Nissan Skyline, a car for men
That glides the streets, its engine purring
Engine set, its insides whirring
The metallic paint reflecting the light
The sun reflecting off this beast of might
The Nissan Skyline is no car to hide
Just do it up and love your ride!

By Kieran Hillman - Age 13

Bob


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Sounds like hes got potential!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Bob,

It sounds like your little pal knows Skylines well.
Got them in his blood already has he? 

Nice one!!!! 

We could do with him on the Club Magazine!


----------



## lynsey444 (Mar 28, 2005)

That is one talented young man,keep it up you'll go far youngster


----------



## Calendar_Girl (Dec 21, 2003)

*What can I say?*

BRILLIANT!!

I struggle at (ahem) 21, to come up with some of the ideas apparent in this poem! 10 mins, have to confess, makes me wonder if given one hour, what could be produced.
I do hope that this young man is being encouraged and supported with his wonderful talent, it is such a rare and fine one to find in one so young! I would very much appreciate it, if possible, for him to write something as good about kittens, that I could put on our website. Would anyone have an email address for him? 


Thanks to anyone that could help!


Suexx


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Fantastic,I wish I had that talent.

Hes a poet,but does he know it??


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

Sue, i will pass your message on and am sure he will come up with something for you. I have seen some of his other work and believe me for a 13yr old he left me speechless!

Bob


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

printed it out and stuck it above my GTROC calendar.. wicked poem !!

umar.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

What an amazing young man, with great potiential to be an excellent poet/writer. I for one would like to see more of his work. 

Claire


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Keats eat ya heart out......infact, Wordsworth couldnt have summerised a Skyline better.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Abilities like that are few and far between.  

Writing a poem that actually works takes a special mind and i think thats what he has. Congratulations on your first work of art young man.

Jay


----------



## Calendar_Girl (Dec 21, 2003)

Calendar_Girl said:


> BRILLIANT!!
> 
> I struggle at (ahem) 21, to come up with some of the ideas apparent in this poem! 10 mins, have to confess, makes me wonder if given one hour, what could be produced.
> I do hope that this young man is being encouraged and supported with his wonderful talent, it is such a rare and fine one to find in one so young! I would very much appreciate it, if possible, for him to write something as good about kittens, that I could put on our website. Would anyone have an email address for him?
> ...


Thanks Big Bob, have replied with another pm! Would it be possible for you to put up the other poem you have sent to me? It is really good!


Keats eat ya heart out......infact, Wordsworth couldnt have summerised a Skyline better.  

OI Mr Creed, thought you were working hard??????????????????


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

My pleasure, this is one he wrote at aged 11 and one of my favorites.

The Storm



A storm is brewing out at sea,
May it have mercy on the ship and me
The crew are working hammer and tongs,
To find out exactly what is wrong.

As the storm grows more ferocious,
The waves crash down just trying to choke us,
When the crew go in the cabin,
They find a hole where the waters been stabbin'.

I look from the mast and observe just sea,
It seems it's just the ship and me,
It seems the crew's been knocked overboard,
Apart from one, Officer Jack Moard.

Together we turn the cranky wheel,
Our hands are numb, we can hardly feel,
Our senses are gone and we turn the ship,
The ship loses pieces, chip by chip.

As the ship heads further east,
We see a village having a feast,
We try to go me and Moard,
But suddenly are knocked overboard.

The icy cold water flows around me,
I look around, just me at sea,
Jack Moard is nowhere in sight,
Which gave me a tint of fright.

I swim for life, heading for the village,
Watching out for the rocky ridge,
I get to shore and climb on the sand,
I find that this place is my home land.

The civillians are happy at my arrival,
Even John Stevens my arch- rival,
Together we celebrate in harmony,
Just the civillians and only me.

By Kieran Hillman- Aged 11


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

He should seriously consider getting them published.  

He may be a child, but he writes as an adult. Re-reading The Storm again, such imagination, descriptive words...sent shivers through me.  

Claire


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic poems ... clearly a very talented lad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

My daughter can knock up stuff like that and I encourage her to be creative, I like this young fellas words - you go son !


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Looks like you've got a regular bard on your hands there!  Like I always say, sometimes people get what Skylines are all about and sometimes they don't. It's not something you can explain to someone if they don't "get it" - it's almost as though it's something you're either born with or your not. And this kid definitely has it!

Good stuff!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Superb*

Absolutely superb.  

Kid has got tallent, no doubts there.

Booty is right, he should try contacting publishers.

They may even be some kind of local competitions for young writers, might be worth making enquiries...


----------



## John Mc (Jan 27, 2005)

Very talented young man, keep up the good work mate


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

That is excellent, excellent stuff.  
I only wish I could write half as well as he can.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

He could be a famous rapper someday!!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Kieran, excellent !

A future poet laureate in the making, keep up the brilliant work.

Robbie

(who has trouble making a rhyme with Cat, Bat, Rat & Sat.)


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Talent*

Real, pure talent.

I've been barding for years and this young gent is a joy. 

Do not let your father grind you down. Do what you love with respect for other's interests, but never let them stifle yours, nor you rail against theirs.

Good luck.

Jae.


----------



## Calendar_Girl (Dec 21, 2003)

*Hi All!*

I asked Bob if Kieran would do a kitten poem for me, and was so pleased with the result, have popped it onto the website! (Thanks to my lovely webmaster Kat  )

Have a read, he did this in only a few minutes  

It is really good though :smokin: :smokin: 
http://www.sokokeandbengal.com/bengal_kittenpoem.php


Suexxx


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

superb,and well done son,makes a nice a change too see a young lad with some real talent for a change,instead of the oiks you see loitering around street corners waiting too be the chavs of tomorrow! i bet his mum and dad are chuffed too bits with him!!!!!


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Excellant poem !! Great stuff lad keep on writing you got some real talent there....  

Cheers,

Suhail


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Haha - how cool is that?! :smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

its very good - only thing is, it sounds like the owner of this hypothetical skyline is ragging it from cold 

keep up the good work

mook


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Very impressive!!! I opened this thread expecting to find some trash but I'm glad to say that I was pleasantly surprised by what I found. 

Well done fella! Keep that up and you'll be able to afford a Skyline before you're even allowed to drive. His parents should be proud.


----------



## Ben_Scort (Jul 1, 2005)

Like it.


----------



## Pagey (Jun 15, 2004)

Shear brilliance what a very talented young man!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Woh! Top work


----------



## -=KieranH=- (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello,
This is Kieran who wrote the poem, I really didn't think I'd get this much praise for 5 minutes work! I'm sorry for the late reply but I didn't think of registering up until now. So I'd like to thank everyone for their praise it thrilled me to read it! If anyone needs to contact me, my MSN is [email protected]


----------



## Calendar_Girl (Dec 21, 2003)

Hello Kieran,

I for one, thought your poems were great! Keep up the good work! It is still on our website......:smokin: 

Suexx


----------



## -=KieranH=- (Jan 11, 2006)

And so I saw! Indeed I shall and still am keeping up my poetry and novel writing. I'm still amazed to get all this praise. Glad to see others apart from my family praising me too!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Hi Kieran,

Your poetry is truely wonderful and a breath of fresh air to see a young person really passionate about writing. Please post more!!  

Claire


----------



## -=KieranH=- (Jan 11, 2006)

Why thanks, I'd prefer to express myself through words of true meaning as opposed to acting like a chav at bus stops or shops. I'm the 'man of many poems' as I've been called many times, if some people can give me some suggestions on what to write I'll see what I can do!


----------

